# rep or lab



## freestanding (Jul 28, 2015)

Been researching different sources for awhile now, but I'm still confused.  
The one I'm considering is domestic  an they do have a website.  So do I order from website or do I have to find a rep within that lab ? Also this would be my first use with a lab .I'm going to blood work pre an mid cycle.          How much does it cost to have the  gear tested or am I better off to stick to the bloods an not waste money on gear test.  Thanks


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 28, 2015)

Use someone who reps for a lab.  It is nice to have someone to reach out to for help if there is a problem.  Make sure you have gotten plenty of recommendations for a UGL from people you trust before you order anything.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 28, 2015)

Websites are targets for LE...I would stay away


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 28, 2015)

The only website I buy gear from is www.dea.gov


----------



## freestanding (Jul 28, 2015)

I heard their  tren blows , thanks anyway


----------



## mickems (Jul 28, 2015)

Website gear is hit or miss. too many times it's a "miss". best to stay away from online gear sites. if it's all you got, then, you have to make that decision for yourself. Bloodwork will tell if gear is legit or not. That's why you want gear from a reputable source. .02


----------



## Ant2015 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Rep for labs*

Any reps you can recommend


----------



## Ant2015 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Legit gear*

Any place to suggest for legit gear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2015)

Ant2015 said:


> Any place to suggest for legit gear


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 29, 2015)

Not a source board


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 29, 2015)

POB, can u adjust my spoke nipple?


----------



## GSgator (Jul 29, 2015)

Ant2015 said:


> Any place to suggest for legit gear



GNC they have a rep as well I recommend the NO2 I blew up on that stuff.


----------



## freestanding (Jul 29, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not a source board


I completely understand this is not a source, I'm not asking for sources . I found you guys most knowledgeable and experienced an straight up. Ugbb claims to be the best forums so Im going to surround myself with the best . I came here for advice an knowledge as so when I do find a source I can be with the best. I understand the different ways to find sources but my options right now are are limited to Internet . 
So I'm wondering if I have no reason to be here if I have no experience with aas to share my opinion or thoughts or the occasional "in humor " smack talk 
thanks everyone


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 29, 2015)

freestanding said:


> I completely understand this is not a source, I'm not asking for sources . I found you guys most knowledgeable and experienced an straight up. Ugbb claims to be the best forums so Im going to surround myself with the best . I came here for advice an knowledge as so when I do find a source I can be with the best. I understand the different ways to find sources but my options right now are are limited to Internet .
> So I'm wondering if I have no reason to be here if I have no experience with aas to share my opinion or thoughts or the occasional "in humor " smack talk
> thanks everyone



You don't need to be a steroid user to be here or be welcomed. This forum is about the iron first and foremost. We've got plenty of guys who have never used gear so don't think you cannot contribute if you've yet to cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2015)

freestanding said:


> I completely understand this is not a source, I'm not asking for sources . I found you guys most knowledgeable and experienced an straight up. Ugbb claims to be the best forums so Im going to surround myself with the best . I came here for advice an knowledge as so when I do find a source I can be with the best. I understand the different ways to find sources but my options right now are are limited to Internet .
> So I'm wondering if I have no reason to be here if I have no experience with aas to share my opinion or thoughts or the occasional "in humor " smack talk
> thanks everyone


He wasn't talking to you. He was talking to the idiot who made two posts asking for a source


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ant2015 said:


> Any place to suggest for legit gear



Try this guy.  Peddles only the best gear.  Tell him Megatron28 sent you and he will hook you up.

http://www.eriksbikeshop.com


----------

